# Not buying Milwaukee hole saws again



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Never bought Milwaukee hole saws. About 6 years ago I started buying really good quality carbide tipped (Morse) hole saws and will never go back to the others. Expensive initially, but so worth it
My best example is a 3 3/4 that is 6 years old and still cutting. (so far only 2 teeth lost the carbide )
The very first day was 20+ holes in an old plaster ceiling. Plaster was about an inch thick.
They fit every mandrel that I have bought and work great.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Where do you get those Morse hole saws?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wcord said:


> Never bought Milwaukee hole saws. About 6 years ago I started buying really good quality carbide tipped (Morse) hole saws and will never go back to the others. Expensive initially, but so worth it
> My best example is a 3 3/4 that is 6 years old and still cutting. (so far only 2 teeth lost the carbide )
> The very first day was 20+ holes in an old plaster ceiling. Plaster was about an inch thick.
> They fit every mandrel that I have bought and work great.


Where are you buying those..


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Where do you get those Morse hole saws?


 

I've seen them at Maynard's.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I've seen them at Maynard's.



doubleoh7 What street is that on im going to hop in my truck and start driving right now...:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> doubleoh7 What street is that on im going to hop in my truck and start driving right now...:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


 
What's so funny?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> What's so funny?


IDK..:blink::laughing:


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't speak for their metal cutting hole saws but I have a can light hole saw that is the best I've used! Love it, clean round holes every time.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Morse says that the carbide tipped saws are only for 

Applications 
Acoustic tile, countertops, drywall, fiberboard, fiberglass, plaster, plastic, nail-free wood


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just found a supplier near me to. I'm going to try those Morse Bi-Metal saws next one I buy.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I used these guys for hole saws.. prices were good..

http://mytoolstore.com/


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Where do you get those Morse hole saws?


For my area,I pick them up at a machine tool supplier.
I have cut through nails but wouldn't recommend them for steel. The teeth offset is pretty aggressive.
But for plaster, drywall and wood, they cant be beaten for durability and speed
I would suggest try one and see how you like it.

note: I don't know how good their bi-metal saws are, as I don't cut steel that often with hole saws.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

wcord said:


> For my area,I pick them up at a machine tool supplier.
> I have cut through nails but wouldn't recommend them for steel. The teeth offset is pretty aggressive.
> But for plaster, drywall and wood, they cant be beaten for durability and speed
> I would suggest try one and see how you like it.
> ...


If a company makes one good product I'm willing to try their other ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

wsntme said:


> I can't speak for their metal cutting hole saws but I have a can light hole saw that is the best I've used! Love it, clean round holes every time.


Even if it had the shape of a square, the final hole would be round:laughing::laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> What's so funny?





HARRY304E said:


> IDK..:blink::laughing:


Harry likes to laugh, one of his endearing qualities. :yes:


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Well yes you can make a round hole by spinning a square but I was referring more to the use of those crappy adjustable diameter hole saws that don't always spread evenly and sometimes catch....never gotten as nice and clean of a cut as with the Milwaukee.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I own several Milwukee sets and have never had a problem with arbors from other manufacturers fitting. I've got Lennox, Kobalt, greenlee, and klein, arbors that all fit Milwaukee hole saws.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lenox work pretty well. Don't push too hard and any hole saw should do a decent job. Use some tap-eze on metal


----------

